# Thoughts on this protection vid.



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

What do you think of this dogs work..curious what others see. I do wish the guarding was not cut out as much as it is..


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

What do you want people to say? You can't hear the guarding over the music. It is like a high-lights reel but there are a lot of problems still shown, so it makes me curious what they cut from the video. If they show that many problems what is it that they decided not to show? There is no obedience, many, many,many dogs can bite and work well without having to deal with a handler who demands that they are obedient. 

Is the dog titled? Where is that video?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think its a very good video to showcase the dog's work..And a lot of clips of just the handlers discussing things apparently, so I'm not sure what thats all about. I'm not sure what you're looking to discuss specifically though?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dog is titled and is being used as a stud. He came up indirectly in a pedigree thread, sire to both of the dogs under discussion. Its the only vid I could find of him. If there is better please post it.

Personally I dont like his guarding the one time its shown, I noticed that all the entries are cut out and your right the music takes away from what you can get from the vid. I just wanted to know what everyone else sees? Seems like he has some progeny that are under discussion.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think that the dog was probably quite young when this video was taken. Not sure what the purpose of it is. I am sure you can pick apart any training video of a young unfinished dog. I once posted a video of my self and my young dog doing some minor work and we got 40 comments of how bad we sucked. Learned my lesson.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If I was just concerned about the dog as far as breeding was concerned the only thing I'd pay attention to was the bites and the speed of the dog and the temperament. The training wasn't genetic.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Guarding could be stronger, needs to focus on helper not handler in the blind. This dog absolutely does not like to be in the pocket during the drive which I imagine would lead to a shifting grip but I couldn't see it in the vid. 

It would have been nice to see the actual escape bite instead of the set up and cut to another scene.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Freddy said:


> Guarding could be stronger, needs to focus on helper not handler in the blind. This dog absolutely does not like to be in the pocket during the drive which I imagine would lead to a shifting grip but I couldn't see it in the vid.
> 
> It would have been nice to see the actual escape bite instead of the set up and cut to another scene.


I felt the same way concerning the way that the dog reacted to the drive, how he seemed to be avoiding the pressure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I felt the same way concerning the way that the dog reacted to the drive, how he seemed to be avoiding the pressure.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There are enough studs out there that I would not be using this one the dog is 3 years old in that clip. Bad training or no I am NOT a fan of what the dog is showing and what is cut out.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I felt the same way concerning the way that the dog reacted to the drive, how he seemed to be avoiding the pressure.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


See I hate when helpers do the big old circular drive when driving a dog. You don't know who's leading this "dance" the dog or the helper. Helpers should drive into the dog. Tell the dog, I'm going this way, even if it means I'm running right through you. Like it or not you are going in the pocket. But it comes with experience I suppose, some dogs can really move when avoiding pressure.

Anyway With regards to the OP I can't tell a thing watching the video. But does the owner of this dog know you are posting his videos for all to critique? Just because you CAN (it's on youtube) really doesn't mean you SHOULD IMO. Championships are one thing, training sessions are another.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Generally an open and marketed stud dog is fair game IMO for critique. Here or anywhere.

That said, unless it's the owner asking for it, I'm not inclined to give a public critique. This thread will probably get deleted too, so on the rare occasion I say something noteworthy it will be lost in that internet black hole anyway 

But those paying attention will probably be able to connect the dots. This video gives everyone a good idea of something I was talking about on a different thread.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

the dog is on YouTube the dog is being used as a stud. People on this forum are steered towards litters produced by this dog. If we cannot look at a publicly available video of a dog working and critique it then we might as well all get off the internet now. Perhaps some people thought the dog was awesome? It cannot always be sweetness and light we cannot only examine the good examples without having those less than good to compare them with


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The clips are kind of weird. If I was seriously considering using this dog for stud or buying a puppy, I'd need to see a lot more than just this YouTube vid, so I'm not sure how much I'd want to judge from just this vid.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

get a helper you trust or do it yourself. You'll know all you need to know


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have actually never seen the guarding and entries cut out like that in any protection clips I have seen. Those are generally focussed on, sometimes conclusions can be drawn by what is not there. 
I suppose you could argue the behaviors shown could be a result of to much pressure from the helper in early training.. However, a stud quality dog should be looking better then that imo.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

In all fairness to you guys, the owner is using this video on their website to promote this dog as a stud so I guess it is fair game.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

robk said:


> In all fairness to you guys, the owner is using this video on their website to promote this dog as a stud so I guess it is fair game.


This was my understanding too.

That, and if this was anyone other than a breeder that I know many people on this site are familiar with, there would be 60 comments tearing the training apart by now.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> This was my understanding too.
> 
> That, and if this was anyone other than a breeder that I know many people on this site are familiar with, there would be 60 comments tearing the training apart by now.


^ so true


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

robk said:


> In all fairness to you guys, the owner is using this video on their website to promote this dog as a stud so I guess it is fair game.


Maybe, and I'll concede the points to everyone here. I didn't bother to check, but my gut reaction was that it was not really the right thing to do.
With that said, I don't have any stake in the matter so go for it, maybe I was wrong.


----------

